# Poor Responder....part 27



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have we gone through another lot already? Eek! Mind, there are a lot of us now.

Cheers Rachel.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- really glad to hear that all is going well x 

Mir-not too good today, can't concentrate at all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - who needs to concentrate? Oh, you do, do you?  

Never mind - tomorrow's another day. I might go back to bed for an hour. Feel indulgent!

xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope all is well

I have had my appointment come through to sign consent forms etc for IVF Treatment on the 4th March. They were really busy in February.

My DH is on a course for work the next three days so will be all on my own THEN Next week he has to go to Russia so again all on my own    

So will probably be on this site more often

Sonia xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies,......hope everyone is well?

Ems - Wonderful news...!......Ive told you little Bubba gonna be waving at you,try not to worry. (although I know thats easy for me to say, I can understand honey...Im sure youll be fine..

Mir and Inc - Good advice ref the fsh and antral count....Mir you know me so well id just get spooked worrying about results before i went...do you think i need to email them to arrange blood tests or are they quite amicable and can request them when we get to clinic on first/second day...xxx
Hope wee rab...is doing well.... 

Merse - wont be long chicken.....  ..so excited for you...I bet you are too...just go with the flow and dont think about it too much... ...some redders for the lining may help... 

Hello to everyone,hope everyone is well..... 

....still feel pants..what is going on...am i going backwards instead of forwards..can i just ask anyone who has had a lap do they remember bleeding like AF more than 1 week...its def not spotting..its red leakage...sorry TMI....dont remember this last time.... ...Gynae unit said fine but not convinced as mid cycle right now. Also... ...I still cant put my belly button ring in due to leakage there too....Im just on permanent Leakage right now...... ......

Beach - were you attending an appointment soon...Im sure you were..... 

Laura - also was going to say you prob could negotiate one full cycle at turkey as well as one natural one there also prob for just over the same price for one natural cycle here.  

Going to go for a lie down...taking too much energy to type..... ..... .....(other way of saying give me a wee chance at scrab.... ...)

catch up with all you ladies later....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- had apt last FRiday, it went better than I had expected so fingers crossed, going Wed for some blood tests x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

This wed....wont be long then Beach..so it will be next cycle then eh....or maybe not....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- will be cycling in April after Egypt...not long though I must say


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

we gonna be cycle buddies maybes......when u back in April?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Pse can I have some more bubbles..... ....... ........................


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab - blown you some    I'll be starting tx aeound 9th April x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You have aswell....you are a star arent you?..... 

I fly out on the 3rd of April...and will hopefully have laptop so we will honey, unless you are a clever girl before then.... .....dh not interested at the mo...so no chance here....!! mind you I can see the put off even though Im mid cycle....eeewww...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab - you're welcome.....Would love not to have to cycle again but there's as much as chance.... x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what you up to then Beach...?.....were you working today..whats for tea....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ahhh but its when we least expect it sometimes we get a surprise... ....you never know honey.......you still taking DHEA...its def better than oysters isnt it?....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- only taken it for 2 weeks so nothing so far..... 

Doing salmon for tea. Just about to eat so back soon x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Enjoy..... ....ttfn..xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Finished and washed up, just having five then debating whether to pop to supermarket for a few odds and sods, which usually turns into a trolley full!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

you must have a dishwasher...either that or you eat fast.... .....I feel a wee bottle of champers coming on... .....you working tomorrow...?....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- yes am working tomorrow but then done till Monday as taking wednesday as time in leiu as got blood tests which means travelling to Sheffield first thing in the morning...plus booked hair in for pm as desperate for it cutting, always leave it until the last minute then it's too late  

Sister in law is coming up from London Thurs to Sun so will be busy entertaining.....

Haven't got a dishwasher no,...will get one when we finally do the kitchen but there was only me eating as Alex isn't home yet.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girls just finished work!!!
Gab I bled just like AF after my last lap it was like having a proper bleed and I wasn't due!!! 
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.s blown you some bubs Gab!  xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

..thks Merse thats reassuring...u know what its like...have some bubs..too.... 

Beach....seems a long way to go and get bloods cant yr local GP do them then?....or am i being..


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure Gab as the form is filled in by Jessops....suppose I have to go there as their lab will do better analysis than our hospital.

Hiya Merse x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Is Jessops yr clinic then?...do they charge by the test then or a bog standard for all tests...its a shame because you have to pay so much already...?...by the way yr dh has xbox doesnt he?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

merse hey where you gone....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- they aren't charging me for these 2   thankfully.  yes Alex has an Xbox why?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

does he go on xbox live by any chance?......just aswell then isnt it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- no he hasn't done so far thanjfully


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

there's always time... .....ive lost my television to xbox live right now....go on ALEX ...its......GOOD.........FUN......can he hear me?......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab   you naughty girl......we have only the one tv so it's a big no no


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

where are you going in Egypt then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ALEX.....Get a few champers down her neck,...she will agree to anything...xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're off to the Hyatt Regency in Sharm, should be nice.....Gab, you're trouble.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

somebody keeps messing with my profile..... ......who typed that....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know but I can feel a big   coming on, he's busy watching the american office, just off for a bath x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sharm is lovely....and pulling all the stops out on the Hyatt Regency...we stayed in one in Perth,oz it was lurvely.....ok...ok.....you have the tap end though....catch u later.....oooooouuucccchhh..that was sore..


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gan- we thought that we'd make sure we had a nice hotel as we really needed the holiday, booked it after last tx cycle failed so treat ourselves, Alex fancied the Four Seasons but wasn't too sure.  How was your bath?  Mine was lovely and warm


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Gab *- I have blown your bubbles up to 888 - guess you can never have too many 8s!  Will your DH be with you the whole time you are in Turkey? If we do go in April (which is now looking pretty certain!) it will be around the 5th - so only a couple of days behind you and we are also planning to stay at the Gonen. I think I will wait until I get my cycle beg March until we book flights. Oh - also wanted to ask you if you had AMH test done before? If I was you I would go to my GP and ask for an FSH test next cycle (these are free on NHS - I did this for January and just said something vague like I was contemplating planning more treatment but didn't know where yet, and would like to know my FSH so that I would have the info for a consult) before you start the BCP, just so that you know where you are at compared with last year. Hope your oozy BB is soon healed up! 

*Laura* - you any further with deciding what to do next hon?

*Merse* - good luck for your next treatment - sending you loads of   

*Inc* - good luck with whatever you decide to do   

*Emma* - hope the time flies until your scan, so that you can soon be reassured that everything is fine! 

*Swinny/Sarah* - when do you test? and how are you feeling now? hope the  isn't driving you too 

*Buggie* - glad you found it OK  - so glad your consultation also went well - you are right your old clinic should have done a lot more for you test-wise before you started - and ideally you should have had tests done via your GP/NHS consultant before you even got as far as an IVF clinic, at least you will be getting them soon and will be armed with the correct information for your next cycle.    You can get a hysteroscopy via your GP/NHS consultant but there is usually a waiting list of months (or there was under my PCT anyway!) - it would be a lot quicker to go private.

*Sunshine* - how are you - what is happening with the cyst and have you made the decide re whther to cycle or not yet?

*Miranda* - glad you had a good time in Scotland - your post about bras on another thread made me laugh... you poor thing, I hope you soon get your baps comfortable and under control!  Ugur said extra drugs would not exceed £500 - does that sound about right?

Beach, Nicks, Roozie (hope you're OK!) , Sonia, Terry, Pin and anyone else I've missed  There are lots more of us now than there used to be, when I get some time I might knock together a table of who's where with what treatment - what do you think?

My DH is not well/has the flu  so haven't been out today - looking forward to getting out for acupuncture tomorrow as I am feeling a little stir-crazy! 

 to all

Love Steph xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
sorry was so tired yesterday after a long day at work and being away at the weekend!
Thanks for the bubbles Gab.
Got another long day today, then off to Brighton tom till Fri for DH's birthday! So roll on 7.45pm tonight when my working week will be over!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- never been to Brighton but I've heard it's very good, blown you some more bubbles x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea it is! Looking forward to being by the sea too! Blown some for you too! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning...xxxx....the only memory ive got of Brighton is being drunk...sorry lowering the conversation again...will be fun Merse...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Do I go to bed or stay up....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I was feeling a bit emotional lst night so decided to become a charter member...this website has really helped me over the past year... ...and ofcourse all you wonderful girlies......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats nice Gab!  Get back to bed I would!
Off to work now will try and get back on later!
XXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...arm is twisted will be on later...only so much housework one can do.... ....afterall im meant to be resting well that is what i say to dh..hope he wont be reading this later.....

Cant remember if anyone having any appointments scans, blood tests etc today...  

Good evening Ems..... 

Beach,Merse and Steph thnks for the bubs.... .................xxxx

Steph thks for advice, will be emailing Jinemed later to ask them about tests...x


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Gabs   Sorry to hear you're still in pain.

Steph - I think the list's a good idea if you have the patience to do it.

Merse - Have a great time in Brighton - I love it there.

XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning ladies

I am ok. Starting to wish the next week away. Too much time on my hands I think. I am going to be a lady that lunches with my SIL and MIL tomorrow so that’ll be nice. Other than that just been lay about watching Greys Anatomy and reading magazines. Might book myself a nice facial or go and have some Reiki later, anything to get me out of the house.

Buggie – Hope your AF arrives soon so that you can start planning your next tx. My AF after my cycle in June was 40 days, and I am usually every 25 days. The drugs really mess with your cycle. I am really glad your consult went well matey, really sounds like they know their stuff at the Jinemed.

Sunshine – How did you get on yesterday? Has the cyst shrunk?

Laura – Sounds positive what they said on Saturday. What are your plans now honey? Is there nobody who could have your fur babies while you are away?
The Jinemed doctors sound as though they’re not pushy at all. That’s the reason that I went for Care, Mr Lowe was really lovely and was very frank about our chances and said that he’d leave it up to us to decide whether we wanted any treatment whether it is DE or normal IVF.
Thanks for the text this morning aswell. 7 more days and counting. Think we’re going to get to test on Tuesday night, so that I don’t have to get up deal with the outcome and then get myself off to work on the Wednesday morning.

Steph – Your consult sounded good too. Its lovely in Turkey in April, we went a few years ago and it was just nice and warm. Are you going to arrange your own accommodation or will you go for the hotels on the site? The one with a rooftop pool sounds lovely. I am not yet going bonkers but I am starting to feel a bit of anxiety creeping in, I just wish it was this time next week and then it’d nearly be over. I am feeling good about it, but I think that maybe just me trying sooooo hard to influence a positive outcome for Arthur & Martha  

Nicks – How are you chick? How is the belly pain? When do you finish?? 

Inc – Hiya, how are you doing? My 2ww isn’t too bad. I am just hoping to hang in there until next week. I am going back to work on Monday, so that’s not going to be too good. My mind will be on anything but my job. I just read your post about psychology and physiology and I definitely agree, I have just cycled after having had two weeks off at Christmas and went into this tx with a very blasé attitude as I really didn’t expect the outcome that I have had. There’s definitely something in the relaxing!!

Gabs – Thanks for my housewarming dance, Arthur and Martha loved it. Just looked at your ticker, not long to wait then. How are you healing? Hope your doing well. Here’s a little healing dance for you my lovely             

Beach – I had been tee-total for about 6 months through the summer and then with this last tx I totally chilled out and allowed myself a bit of FSH medicine (Red wine) over Christmas and then nothing after New years Day and I started my tx on the 5th.

Emma – Things are going so well for you and I am so pleased you deserve it sweetie.  Those levels are fabulous. I am on Ultragestan and not finding it too bad; before I started on the pessaries I was worried as I had heard about horror stories of bloating and horrendous wind, but so far so good xxx

Merse – That’s fab news about your FET. This time honey, this time     A lovely few days in Brighton, just what the doctor ordered. I haven’t been for years but I love it down there.

Beach – good luck for tomorrows blood tests  OOOhhh and the Hyatt Regency sounds very posh, can I come too xx

Mirra glad you had a nice weekend matey. How are the Watermelons today?

Roozie – Hope you are the proud owner of three beautiful little baba’s now     xx

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- glad to hear that you're surviving the 2ww.....it's annoying that we've this time off work and yet you cant really put it to good use.

Gab- excellent news on becoming a charter member, was it difficult?

Just having lunch and reading back through posts x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi I'm just home for lunch!! Mmmm Bovril on toast my fav!!
Sarah glad you are coping in your 2ww 
Gab how was your sleep?
Beach hows work?
Em preggers lady hows the sickness??
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all

My internet connection has been down so haven’t been able to respond to your kind PMs some of you sent! Thanks so much; they have really helped.

I continue to be a mystery case!  My betas are as follows:

15 DPO 110
16 DPO started brown spotting then bleeding. Bleeding got heavier.
17 DPO 260 Passed a clot…
20 DPO 620 Still bleeding and passed another clot…
21 DPO 826  Ditto…  How can anything survive this Had a scan and it showed a gestational sac in the uterus but…who the heck knows?

I am prepared for a blighted ovum, less so for an ectopic. I continue to have a small piece of residual hope for a viable pregnancy, but how can anything survive such blood loss? 

For those of you who have had a blighted ovum or  bleeding, how did your betas behave??

Confused,

Terry


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all,....

Terry -  ...thinking of you..i know someone else who went through something similar and she is now 20wk PG with Twins...so it does happen...take care and try and rest...are they given you progesterone support then...xxx

Beach - Good luck for tomorrow honey....all I did was click on charter to be nosey and it came up with 2 options of subscription..click on which subscription you would like and there you go....it will direct you to paypal and you make yr payment that way. Ive been meaning to do it for a long time as I think this website is an absolute Godsend..It is such a shame that I only discovered it last year..since we have been ttc since 1998...I wouldnt have let the doctors fob us off like they did all that time if I had had the knowledge this site has given me...It has also really helped me to stand up for what is right i.e doing the complaining bit for people being insensitive..so thanks FF...ok...ill get off my soapbox now...whats for tea then...?.... 

Ems - sorry didnt get back to you honey.....Hope you are feeling really  ...in the nicest possible way...xxxxx 


Mir - no underwired bras.....baby needs room to grow.... ...... ....think im just being old fashioned sorry..xxx... ....for wee Rab..xxxx

Nicks -  ...wont be long honey..bet you are counting the days... ..for the princess....x xx

Swinny - my PUPO princess...I cant believe how chilled out you are usually im  ...by this time more than usual...Im really keeping everything crossed for you honey...maybe you are chilling because mother nature is making you......   ....chilled vibes for the next 9 months...thanks for the healing dance not so bad now...... ...will be saying a little prayer for you my sweet....take extra special care..... 

Merse - Have you left for Brighton yet then?......It brings back memories when I was a meer slip of a girl..oh well just a couple of years ago...is it Girls only or is dh invited too....xxxx..have a lovely time sweetie..make the most of the  ...youll be teetotal before long..... 

Laura - Honey..whats the decsion then...me thinks you should come out in April and we can all drink cocktails together.... ......lots to think about then.

Steph - Hello honey...hope you are well ...have you got that list sorted yet then?...... 

Inc - what are you up to then?........hope you are well?..... 

Roozie - gloves...newspaper....or is it talcum and baby wipes....... ..take extra special care honey.xx



hello to anyone ive missed which is usually someone..... 

ok going to have a look on ******** now and see how much im getting beaten by AGAIN.... ....no surrender.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I had terriyaki beef and alex had pasta    what about you?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

about to have mashed potato,...broccoli and carrots...so be back in a mo....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help ff? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gabs am going away with DH for his birthday! Yes I've been cutting down my drinking and only drinking when going out but will have a few when away! Start down regging next Thurs so will more or less give it up then just have the odd glass! I refuse to give up my life completely, I've done it on previous TX and it hasn't helped I just get completely stressed out!
Feeling rubbish tonight think I'm comming down with something so I'm going to bed!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Thought I would drop in and see how you all are 

Emma, congratulations on your BFP matey   I'm so pleased for you and DH! xxx

Has Rooz had her babies yet? When is she due?

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.

Love Linz xxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello 

Thanks Swinny and steph for the advice - will need to go and get tests done privately- But can't wait months and months on NHS!!!

Terry, Emma and Swinny   

Everyone seems to have all sorts of plans for the next few months and April sounds like a busy time!

Have booked my accupuncture app for next week - first session 2hrs!!! urghhh  and ordered DHEA but no sign of it yet 

Had a nightmare day at school and now have a ton of work to do tonight!! Role on Half term...

Gabs and Inc and Laura and Mirr and everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie...
*
Merse* - have a fab time in Brighton - only been there once before but loved it - so many great little shops to look around, and great restaurants! Enjoy! 

*Sarah* - glad you are still feeling   

*Terry *- good to hear from you again - I really hope the bleeding stops and that everything is OK for you - I'm sorry you're having to worry 

*Gab *- great minds think alike - I also did the Charter VIP thing a couple of nights ago when I was sitting here feeling all grateful to FF - looking forward to my free bracelet thingy and pen!  have you checked out the games section?

I will have a go at a table later hopefully!

Steph xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> Beach - Good luck for tomorrow honey....all I did was click on charter to be nosey and it came up with 2 options of subscription..click on which subscription you would like and there you go....it will direct you to paypal and you make yr payment that way. Ive been meaning to do it for a long time as I think this website is an absolute Godsend..It is such a shame that I only discovered it last year..since we have been ttc since 1998...I wouldnt have let the doctors fob us off like they did all that time if I had had the knowledge this site has given me...It has also really helped me to stand up for what is right i.e doing the complaining bit for people being insensitive..so thanks FF...ok...ill get off my soapbox now...whats for tea then...?....





stephjoy said:


> Gab - great minds think alike - I also did the Charter VIP thing a couple of nights ago when I was sitting here feeling all grateful to FF - looking forward to my free bracelet thingy and pen!  have you checked out the games section?
> 
> Steph xxx


*Gabrielle & Steph*....just wanted to say, on behalf of FF...



Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

aww thanks Minxy!  going to attach an image for you - hope it works!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just joined Charter    how long does it take?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

not long at all beach few minutes.....as soon as payment goes through really...xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

my ******** is really playing up right now...do you think they know im c**p at scrab...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I did about 8pmn but got nothing through on here

Youre not c**p at all


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

have you recieved an email for your payment yet...x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes got an email ok to my paypal account...probably will be sorted overnight..

Are you on the Asti?  I'm drinking white x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im not actually I know you are shocked.... ....I think because Im taking pain killers now and again...that make you feel.... ...Im a bit put off...will have to have some at the weekend though im letting the side down...aint I?.........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not at all Gab- i'm very proud   good girl x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Is yr dh on the xbox again then...?we have a dvd for tonight just waiting for dh to finish his admin/paperwork for work...its called the kingdom...have you heard of it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- no he's trying to sort out his new PDA thingy....aren't you working tomorrow?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No just had me op sweetie....2 weeks off work.....

what sort of PDA thingy then we are thinking of getting one?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Duh   of course you're off work.......it;s a nokia thing that he's got from work x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im off to watch dvd now honey.....getting that eye....  ....have a nice evening sweetie...enjoy that white sherbet honey...hope dh enjoys the PDA will need to get some tips another day......xxxx

ALEX...dont forget XBOX LIVE........................


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Gab- tell you're hubbie to give you a   from me....no Alex does not want to play on xbox live


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OK - here goes - hope it's OK!:

  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: 
 * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed in April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Inconceivable*Undecided - Natural IVF in UK?*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed or Natural IVF in UK?*Linziloo*Undecided - ??*Merse1*FET due to start ??*Sonia*3rd IVF March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed in April 2008 for 4th ICSI*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* 
  *Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently on BCP/waiting for cyst to go?    *PR Ladies currently on 2ww:* 
  *Swinny*  - testing ?? Feb '08 - Good Luck!!  *PR Ladies with bumps* 
  *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting first scan - due ? *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Bob the Bump due ? *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due ? *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT - due ? *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF 

Please could you drop me a line by PM/let me know anything/anyone I've missed/due dates for those who are pregnant etc - thanks!

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Steph - Wow, thanks for that, I've PM'd you my scan date.

Terry - With my blighted ovum my hcg levels were slow to rise, then then dropped and then they started rising again, albeit very slowly.  I had no bleeding whatsoever, not even brown discharge!  Your pg sounds very promising so far based on your hcg levels as they are more than doubling.  As others have said there are people on here who have bled heavily and then gone on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies.  I can imagine you are beside yourself with worry    What are you clinic saying?  Are you going back for more bloods?  I'm keeping everything crossed that the bleeding stops and your bean/ies are OK   

Helloooo to everyone else    It's raining here today   so it feels just like a English day in January    Going to brave going outside in a minute as meeting a friend for coffee.  Have a lovely day xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow thanks Steph, that's great, so easy to understand x 

Emma-oh no and English rainy day....yuck, enjoy your coffee


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning! Thought I'd pop in and say hi, as I wasn't on yesterday - Pete had the puter all night! Plus I was woken early after an early night - was hoping for nine hours' sleep, but can't do it.

Ooooh, everyone's becoming a charter member! It's only 20 quid - and we can all send each other virtual gifts! Beach - your membership hasn't kicked in yet - I'd email Tony and find out what's going on?

Thanks for that list Steph - I love lists! My due date is June 29 - but I've PM'd you that. With any luck I'll be on time, as I'm trying to work out how to have all my holiday beforehand. The way it works out I wouldn't be able to have my hols time added to my mat leave I think, but I'll check it out.

April's going to be soooo exciting on here! Innit?  

Merse - have a great time in Brighton! 

Buggie - I have heard lots of stories of bleeding during early pregnancy, so the show's not over I don't think, considering your levels. I'd have been truly terrified though - I feel for you. Fingers crossed it'll stop soon and you can enjoy the rest of it.

Em - so when is your scan? Get yourself a ticker! We need to know! xx

Right - it's near the time I should have got out of bed, so I'll beggar off and get my act together.

Love to all!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- good to hear from you, thanks for the tip, I'll email Tony this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Mira - I have a ticker already    xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning girls!  
Steph - that is a great list hun!   My due date is 10th May. think Linz is actually going down the adoption route but as a founder member I'm sure she's love to stay on out list - is that right Linz?   good to hear from you - glad you are still checking in.
Mirra - its called cerebral atrophy of pregnancy!   Brain shrinkage (replaced by boobage!)
Gabs - how is your leakage today?  
Merse - great news about FET   Is Brighton this w/e or have I got that wrong.  
Ems - levels sound good, hope all well for scan   Lots of BFP's now on our list - its great!
Terry - it must be worrying but at least the sac was there. Friend had something similar recently (blighted ovum/missed mc) levels went up but there was never a sac. Fingers crossed for you hun  
swins - glad all well.  
Buggie - and headway on those tests yet? 
LB - how you? WM arrived yet?
inc - any developments?? 
Beachy - are you losing your hubbie to a computer game? Mine is more of a film addict so at least he's in the lounge, even if I do have to endure his strange choices   What's for lunch?
no news from Rooz yet..........
I have been signed off for 2 weeks - still bad abdo pain and so much worse at  work. sitting at PC is worse though so I am reading all your post lying down but its more effort to type so forgive me if I'm a bit quiet! How do you take it easy though when men won't wash up/ load the dishwasher  
April is going to be exciting on here girls!   you'd better all be taking your laptops!
So Steph and Gab will be Jinemed buddies ah!  
Love to all    I've blown loads of bubbs too - only involved one hand on keyboard! 
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry I've been awol had really busy few days and not been sleeping well... oh the joys of returning to the world of IVF!  I'm working from home today, awaiting the arrival of my lovely washing machine!  I'll feel like I'm back in the modern world!!  

Right here goes..

Steph - well done on the list!  Very helpful!  

Emma - How you feeling? Hows the boobies?

Terry- I'vve got everything crossed for you!

Inc - Hmmm very interesting with Kiwi.. the Jinemid dr actually said you always get better eggs with a nat cycle.

Rooz -    

Nicks - Hows tum?  

Mirra - Hows you?  Hows work?  Hows the anxiety?

Sarah - Hmmm, I think you should test early then it prepares you for the 'actual day' and if it is bad news it will be a massive shock and you won't be able to make it towork.  If you really are waiting til test day then I would make up something for work.. something being delivered or something urgent comeup..roof leaking!  Something,whatever the result you won'twant to go to work.. saying that I have gone to work after both my BFN as I tested early and knew so wanted to be busy.   

Beach,merse,Inc, Gab and everyone I've missed!  XXX

Anyone gotany ideas why my computer won't work?  Laptop is connected to internet fine but main compwon't connect... any ideas?  This laptop is poo and so havig to work on main comp and transfer stuff to here to email to work... help!

XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Steph tha list was fab. Its really good to actually see it all down infront of you just how much success team PR actually have had and are having (I hope!!).

Laura    You are right chicky. I know you're right and its better to test in the morning rather than doing it Tuesday evening, I am just so bl**dy scared of the outcome and whether I'll go into meltdown and then have to get myself to work straight afterwards. I need to give my head a shake and have a word with myself. I think the best plan would be to get up really early on the Wednesday morning so that I am giving myself some time. Hope work not too boring today sweetie and thanks for your texts, its nice to know that somebody is thinking about me xxx

Steph and Gabs that's fab that you'll be going to the Jinemed in April, will you both be there at the same time so that you can spend some time together?

Mirra - Hiya hun. What's your mat leave policy? Ours is rubbish really, we get 6 weeks pay at 90% of salary and then SMP for the rest of the 39 weeks.

Nicks - I am glad that you've been signed off. Hope you're keeping your feet up. Is it true that Doctors make the worst patients? Know wht you mean about lazy DH's. Paul did all of the loading and unloading of the dishwasher/washing machine etc for precisely 3 days and has now gone back to walking past piles of mess as though its not there....aggghhhh!!! infuriating. I am a bit of a freak aswell though as I can't relax if the place is a tip, I have to clean up, so usually he gets away with murder and doesn't have to do a tap as Mrs OCD has done all the cleaning before him.

Terry - I am willing things to be ok for you   Your levels sounds fine, but I can imagine how upset and stressed you are. My friend Vicki bled for 6 months of her pregnancy and Finn is now a beautiful, healthy, mischievous 2 year old. The human body is an amazing thing and is very resilient. Take care sweetie and I am thinking about you  

Merse - Have fun in Brighton and sink a few for me xxx

Linz - Hiya chick. Nice to hear from you  

Emma - Hello matey. Did you enjoy your coffee date with your friend? I am off to be a lady that lunches shortly. Big   to you in HK xx

Hello to everyone that I've missed  

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura - Great minds think alike. Our posts must have crossed. Tuesday morning it is then xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Glad to be of help!  

Nicks- You signed off??  I missed that!  Until Mat leave??  Oh my how wonderful!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry Emma - didn't see that ticker there!  

Blooming spongebrain I am.

Lucky you Laura, working from home! Have you got piles of clothes waiting to go in the wash?
Is the laptop connected independently or on a network? Is it the main computer that connects usually?

Sarah - have you got any symptoms? It's so hard to know at this stage though. I tested from day 9, but used the rubbish eBay tests, so I think my positive would have been earlier but for that.
It did get me used to testing though - I'd never taken a pg test in all my 35 years before tx, so I found myself terrified of those little sticks and had to numb myself to it.

Oo Nicks - sounds like you're in pain chick. Ugh. Hope it eases soon.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Well so far on my WFH day I have done the tesco shop, been to Homebase to order a kitchen and waited in for the washing machine which is now here and all ready to be pluged in!  And yes we have about a million loads of washing to throw in... can't wait, so lovely to have a wash mach again!!    Oh and I cleaned out the fridge!!  BUT I had brought home stuff which has to get done, I will just do it this afternoon/ this evvening. I feel so long as I do what i need to get done (which is always loads more than what I do at work) thats fine, when I do it is up to me.

As for the comp... Iwill attempt to explain!  We have a wireless box thing and the lap top has a wireless card in it... I don't think its networked (?)  Laptop works fine on the net but its old and doesn'thave excel on it etc. And the space bar is hard press so long pieces of work are difficult.  So it must be something wrong with the main comp (which is only about 6 months old) or its connection.. any ideas of things to check?

Next question.... anyone fitted there own kitchen?  You think I can do it?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well firstly the computer: If your laptop has a wireless card it is the secondary computer, so there should be no reason why your main one doesn't appear to connect - the lapyop is using the main computer's connection to access the net, so that's just bizarre!

And the kitchen? Pete's fitted several kitchens for us - all with copious swearing involved, so it's possible, but you will need two of you - one to hold the cupboards up on the wall while they are fixed on and to hold the base units up to get them level for the worktop etc. Not something you can do on your own, usually!

Are you fitting it aropund your new appliance?  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you go girl. I'm sure that you're more than capable of fitting your own kitchen   we'll supply you with bacon butties as and when the need arises.

Had bloods done this morning and managed to get plenty for a change so unless there's a problem then I'll start cycle in April as planned.  Still going to go to own GP for other immune tests though prior to starting.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So long as they are veggie bacon ones!  Although I may eat the real bacon if I've had a bottle of wine!  

So Mirra you have no idea why the internet won't work on the main comp!   I don't understand it either.    Real pain as it means we fight over the PC in the evening!

Hmmm, maybe I should get someone in to fit it?  Have googled it but noone seems to want to do it!  Grr.

Right, another cuppa made, gonna move to the other PC to do some work.

Oh I need to get my bloods done too, got the slip thing and due tom if goign for another 28 day cycle,but I'm not convinced... if its late it may bugger up my bloods this month as they insist on itbeing day 2 or 3 which may end up being sat and sun.    Typical.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's the worst thing about auntie - she always turns up at the worst possible time.
Be alright if it was tomorrow though - here's an AF dance to get you going:

[fly]                  [/fly]

You'll feel so proud of yourself if you manage to fit the kitchen yourself. Though I wouldn't - Pete's good at stuff like that but mine wouldn't hold all the tins if I did it.

Good luck for the bloods Beach - when do you get the results?

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- not sure, one of them is day 21/22 and the other is APA, I think that if both are ok then I won't hear from them....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I think the day 21 is LH just shows if you've ov'ed. I have one once, never got results so I assume that it was ok!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Think I ovulated the other day    well lets just say been trying around that time....


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone 

hope all is well

I am off work today, off sick - got the runs -  

Feel a bit better now but still taking off tommorrow

Sonia xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

G'day then.....

Beach - has yr payment def gone through...you should have yr little stars by now sweetie...took me a few times to get payment to go through...head feels a bit better now after being bashed... 

Hello Mir....how are you doing then?...cant believe yr ticker nearly on the home stretch kid....5 months nearly...?.....hope you are keeping well... 

Steph - love the list...quite scary to see the name up there and forthcoming treatment..... ...hope you are well...xxxx.. 

Swinny - my little PUPO princess....keep going..yr nearly there...oh those girls are naughty.... ....I too agree though maybe a sore stomach overnight might not be a bad excuse anyway no matter what the outcome is...give you a chance to get yr head around things...anyway its going to be a day of celebration isnt it..... ....so dont have to worry about anything else...xxx

Nickster - Leakage is better...just Brown...PV....sorry TMI..... ...didnt realise i was poisening myself too...didnt realise there were only certain painkillers you could take with anti -d's , now I realise why Ive been getting headaches..... ...wat a donut....anyway Mrs whats all this about stomach pain...are you feeling allright?....soemtimes it is the sheer weight of yr little bubba that causes that and yr only a wee thing arent you...?....Take extra special care of yourself and plenty of rest docs..ok...xxx

Terry - Hope you are doing ok.....lots of   ...coming yr way..... 

Laura - Good luck with the bloods..know what you mean my cycle is going to be all over the place now coz of surgery never mind....hope you are well....reading yr post about all yr jobs made me tired just reading it..you are a busy lady arent you...xwhere is Tim in all this.... 

Inc - Hope you are ok... 

Ems - You feeling sick now.... .......  

Ok who have I missed...hello to everyone...hope everyone is doing ok...going to put some tea in now so speak later....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

here is a few more...

Linz -  ..hope you are well..xx

Cath -  

Inc - what are you up to then now....?...I bet youve started to write a book..now.... 

Buggie -  

Sunshine -  

Roozie -    

Pin -  

Odette -  

Sonia -  

Ok Im sure thats it if not....sorry and hello............. ...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- yes payment was taken yesterday out of my paypal account, I've emailed Tony this morning so might hear something back later on


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab- I've already told tim he has to sort out the machine, do the washing and cook my tea when he gets home as I will have to spend the evening doing work as skived all day!  

Beach - Hope you get your lovely stars soon!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've spent a fortune today at Waitrose but still can't be bothered to cook and think I'll se if Alex wants fish and chips instead


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - How spooky... I bought a huge load of shopping today and don'twant it... all that healthy junk.... I want fish,chips and Mushy peas!!! MMMMMMMmmmm  With loads of vinegar on it!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaaawwww...fish, chips and mushy peas.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Right you girls have made my midn up, that's what we're having....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...can I swap it for my broccoli and cauliflower....trying to keep bowel regular as that is where a lot of my surgery was.....I know...TIM...but you love it really........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- no sorry not going to swap...  I'd planned to do us chicken, peppers and leeks but not in mood for that now..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh... just lost post...

Bet merse is having fish and chips in Brighton.  

I've been told to diet by Jinemed.  Should have stir fry.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooo....fish..and peas lots of protein....

have Jinemed def told you to diet surely not....!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popping on to ******** to see if i can get on there.....back in a mo.....lost tv to ds and XBOX(LIVE)....ALEX......!......dh is pacing the streets somewhere must have been put off by my brocolli and cauliflower.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the consult was about half an hour with the actual consultant, and he asked right at the end about my BMI and I told him it was about 24, so top end of Ok, and he said maybe to reduce my calories as that helps with IVF if your body weight is in decline rather than on an increase.  He talked for ages about other stuff and when we came out Tim said.. 'well what did you think' and all i could say was 'he called me a fatso' and it took tim ages and 2 glasses of wine to calm me down.  I'm rubbish with diets. We decided to give up midweek drinking on Sunday but ended up having 2 glasses last night!!  Am I am alcoholic!!

I'd love to be skinny but it aint ever gonna happen.  So stopped trying!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

He's not at home so can't hear you   won't be playing tonight as he's too tired .... ;

Laura- we were also trying to stop mid week trying and ended up having a bottle of white last night, no willpower at all for us...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are a bunch of losers!!  Iwas good at lunch made a tuna salad, but the cats wouldn'tleave me alone!!  See this dieting has loads of draw backs.

Well we didn't drink on Monday night!  And I bought no booze at Tesco.  Although there is an offie about a 5min walk away!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

We have an offie..right round the corner and guess what it sells...Asti..... 

anyway we are keeping our drinking to weekends now...

though to be honest...Laura a BMI of 24 is nothing compared to a lot of people sweetie...mine fluctuates between 21 and 23...so I wouldnt worry honey..If anything if you are eating protein and getting good nutrients then its got to be better than dieting surely....xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I am a little porky around the middle.  And I think I've put a bit on over xmas,  so he may have a point.  Cutting out mid week booze should help though and good for Tim's sperm too!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I have to confess that I bought wine today as SIL is coming tomorrow, plus we have two full wine racks in the dinign room so hard to abstain...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

2 full wine racks in dining room....now we are talking..... 

Oh by the way on the subject of little tadpoles..for your info..... ....Im sure dh doesnt mind me sharing this with you..well he takes a vitamin from Holland and Barratt.....called Tribulus Terrestris , you have to ask for it they dont have it on the shelves.... On our first..ICSI...there were a lot of abnormal forms and they couldnt achieve the swim up test........ ...whatever that is anyway..after taking this for a few months when it came to our second ICSI we had the choice of doing ICSI or IVF , we chose ICSI because we only had 2 eggs and that it had a higher fertilisation rate....

So compromise is dh can have a wee sherbet at the weekend if he takes these....I think they are a little bit exe...but its worth it if it can improve...the swimmers in a few weeks/months....xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, don't think I've ever had a full wine rack, let alone two! 

Just waiting for my jacket potato - started having butter AND fromage frais on it, plus tuna and cheese, so i'm not joining you on that diet.

Made a big green salad to go with it tho - trying to keep my iron up as I'm kacked.

Laura - it doesn't sound like he called you a fatso at all from that! Though I've never heard before of it being better for IVF if you're losing weight at the time. Beautiful salads at the Midpoint restaurant nearish the clinic - they'll help. But you need wine to help it all down...

xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what i forgot to say was swimmers had improved and there were less abnormal forms so there you go......anyway ladies got to go and do some wee jobs....have a nice evening ....ttfn...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Here,here......redders good for your eggers...... ...bibi...xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We have a wine rack thing that hold 4 bottles... its never full forlonger than an evening... so Gab when you having us allover for dinner then!!  We'll help you make some space on that racK!!

I've sat on the sofa now... not sure I'll make it back to my reports.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im laughing, because ours is never full either......anyway getting nagged by dh...im awa...xxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Interesting about the  ^ ^ what does that stuff actually do?? My DH had a poor count in sept and was told to eat brazil nuts and his has quadrupled since then (apparently!) Now we have more  going the right way, but every little helps!!
Can anyone recommend where to go for the tests that I need to have - Don't want to go back to original clinic  and maybe the jinemed will be cheaper in the long run - but awkward to get there in the mddle of term!! Also don't know when AF will make an arrival ( D 35 at the mo) and need to go somewhere on day 3 so don't have much time   !!!. Based in hampshire - is there anywhere closer than London?
Gabs - I think you have just answered the above - but posts crossed!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just been looking at dates and if AF sticks to 28 day cycle then I will be off about the 25th April... you girls will be all backby then.    I'vebooked off the week before,think it ok to get BCP and go through pack so I come on earlier tofit with my A/L dates?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Yes I’ve got sore boobs, but that could have been from all of the stimms a few weeks ago. I like to think that its because my beautiful little embies are beginning to form new little people but only time will tell. I have got a proper testing kit from the clinic that I have to do on the Wednesday, but I was going to get one of those digital clear blues aswell so that there’s no mistaking, it’ll either be pregnant or not pregnant, non of that trying to see whether there’s a faint line as I think that will properly do my head in.

Laura – Oh my god, fitting your own kitchen…you’re brave. Are you a whiz with a black and Decker?? Just worked my BMI out and I am at the top end of OK at 24.86. I will never be skinny and it’s a constant battle with not being able to eat nice food and always having to watch my weight….oh to be skinny!!!

Beach – That’s fab about starting in April. Are you another one like me that doesn’t part with blood very easily? I’ve still got a massive bruise on my right hand where they ended up putting a butterfly needle in to get some bloods about 10 days ago…ouch!!

Sonia – Hope you’re feeling a bit better sweetie xx

Gabs – You’re right. I am going to be dying to get to work to share my good news


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Why have you not got a ticker??  You must get one!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there, 

Missed you girls... You talk loads..  

Sarah - when are you testing....

Nick - good stuff that you are signed off work now...

Mir - hope you are ok...

Laura - have you decided to go to Jinamed then...? 

Steph - you seem to be v. organised....with the list and all...

Terry - I hope for the best for you... the levels are still nice....Fingers crossed....

Gab - my lovely ...you seem to be doing well.  Keep it up...

I am alternating btw optimism and clinging to hope and a feeling that it's all over for me...  I guess as the time approaches it is only natural...  Scan next wk....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   I know it's hard but try and stay positive


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - you've been so full of beans lately.  Where has this come from??  

But I do understand its tough trying to decide what to do.  

No not really decided what we doing yet, emailed LFC today for some info about min stimm

Well want you all doing an AF dance for me... I'll be so angry if it doesn't arrive, even just had a quick game of hide the sausage to encourage it along.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - are you thinking of lfc then rather than Geeta?  Nat ivf will still be cheaper at Geeta, but the mild one will be the same price as of March.... LFC has a nice homely feel to it as it is a small clinic. It's right behind the ARGC...  Nurses are v. nice including the drs I have met... They always respond v. promptly to your queries... at least on the phone... I never tried to email them...but they told me about the cyst for example, even though I wasn't their patient... They put me through to their sonographer who explained everything to me, which was truly unusual in my opinion considering that they didn't owe any info at all....

Have just filled in an application form to do some extra teaching ie social science this time, but feeling tired already... Just thought that I could do with an extra day... One day will have to work again properly and earn some money....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Yeah I would prob do min stimm and I've not really impressed with Geeta after your experience to be honest. Do you not work at at the moment?  I go mad if home too much, thinking and researching too much, although would love to go part time which is a possibility if Tim gets this new job.. that would be nice.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I work two days at the mo.  So was thinking of adding another day to get myself away from comp and research as going mental when at home but have to strike a fine balance as wouldn't manage too much either...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Inconceivable*Undecided - Natural IVF in UK? - waiting for cyst to go/scan beginning Feb '08*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed or Natural IVF in UK?*Merse1*FET due to start downregging Thursday 07/02/08*Sonia*3rd IVF March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently on BCP/waiting for cyst to go?    *PR Ladies currently on 2ww:* *Swinny*  - testing 06/02/08 - Good Luck!!  *PR Ladies with bumps* *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting first scan 11/02/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT - due ? *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF 

Sorry I can't stop - gotta go as getting up early tomorrow - my last smear test from a couple of months ago came back as unreadable and have to go to hospital to have a colposcopy done. This is the 3rd time I have had to do this in the last few years as my smear tests always come back as unreadable - next time I'm going to try to insist I go straight to colposcopy to save the fannying around (pun intended!  )

Just wanted to give you the updated table complete with the dates you've PM'd me!

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Steph - thanks for the update list and I hope everything goes ok today     

Laura - How's the washing machine?  Have you washed everything in sight yet?  Hope you had a good day shirking at home...sorry working from home.

Sarah - Sore boobs are a good sign.  Can' believe that you're not going to test early!  I think the majority of us PR's are guilty of testing early....you must have so much self control.  Glad everything else is going well.  I keep sending you lost of positive thoughts   

Helloooo to every one else  

Everything is ok here although I still have a lack of symptoms.  I occasionally feel a little queasy but that's about it.  A week Monday can't come quick enough as all this waiting is sending me doo lally  

xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

team PR,

I thought i'd better show my face again on here - looks like i picked a good time with the updates just posted.

Sounds like everyone is doing well and there are lots of new people on the thread.  I think an update every now and then is a good idea - keep up the good work steph

Emma -   on the BFP, i'm so pleased for you.

Sarah - good luck with your  

Niki + Miranda - i hope your bumps are coming along nicely

Gab + Laura -  

Hi to everyone else - wow thats the most personals i have ever done  

Well, we are all fine and Olivia is gorgeous !!  She is currently half asleep in her moses basket with her thumb in her mouth - she looks so cute.  

Being a mother is fab and i hope you all get to experience this sooner rather than later.  I love being off work and am just begining to get my energy back and doing housework and stuff... i have to say the birth did take a lot out of me and it took far longer than i thought to recover.  DH has been wonderful and takes over looking after OJ when he gets home from work.  He doesn't even mind when he gets home from work and it looks like i've just been sitting on the sofa cuddling OJ all day - no dishes or clothes washed, no food in the fridge.... He even makes me a packed lunch so he knows i will eat something during the day   

I suppose i'd better get up and do something ........... or maybe have a nap while OJ is still asleep  

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pin- lovely to hear from you and glad that you're both doing fine, what's a few dishes or meals when you've got such a beautiful baby girl to cuddle all day x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Pin - So lovely to hear from you.  Olivia looks like a real sweetie, congratulations to you and DH   Sorry to hear the birth was traumatic, but she's so worth it.  Don't be a stranger


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ems...hows you , you still up sweetie...xxx

Pin, Olivia is a babe, like Beach said the dust, dishes will always be there tomorrow...you know when you said yr dh made you packed lunches to make sure you eat during the day...it made me smile...my dh was away in the forces when ds was born but he used to do the same when he was home....take extra special care all of you.....lots of love.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

I've just got in and checked my work email as out of office most of the day and some horrible horrible horrible man has left me two horrible horrible emails about how horrid I am!  I told my very vunerable client he needs to think carefully about going onholiday with 2 older men who have convictions for sexual assault and they are calling me a homophobic freak!!  How insulting. Ohhh I wanna have a glass of wine and resond but I won't.    

Anyway...

How are we all this evening?

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's just an unreasonable day L! I had two people be really rude to me - completely out of the blue today.
Bollix to 'em, frankly. 

Homophobic? Try sensible  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well exactly... would i really be doing my job if i packed off a young man for the weekend with 2 50yr old men with convictions for abusing kids??!!  I'd so be on the front of the Sun wouldn't I.

How dare people be rude to you with a baby on board!    Let me have their names and I'll sort them!

Oh I'm so angry I want to drink wine!  I really wish I was able to tell people what I honesty think rather than being all nice and professional.  Aggghhhh!

No email from LFC or Jinemed.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

feeling a lot better now so back to work tommorrow, only one day then off for 2 days.

I hope everyone is well and okay and keep    

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope your days are getting better now LB and Mirra   had a glass of wine last night and then 'collapsed' when on the toilet - felt really light headed and had to lie on the floor - poor DH used to be a first aider but he's not v good!   Anyway it was just a faint - my BP was 85/48 when I got on the settee. Put me off the vino actually    silly me 
Glad you are better now Sonia  
I think Im a charter too now girls!  
Love Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nic Nac - you 'ave to be careful with vino in your condition Mrs....           

Laura - have a glass anyway....

Mir - how are things....

Had a funny counselling session today.... Am increasingly leaving the sessions in tears... Don't know whether it's good or bad   .  I then interrogate dh afterwards and then we argue and get into the blame thing...... 

I applied for a few extra hours... am annoyed that a lot of full time teacher at the college are not even qualified and I qualified 18 months ago and do this silly little supply jobs they wouldn't even look at....  And all cause of this if thing... I want my life back!


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, i'm at ACU, UCH. Am new here, and hope you don't mind me joining this thread!
I'm 29 yrs old and already have a son (3) who was conceived naturally in 2 months.  Being trying to conceive for over 2 years, 3 x clomid, 3 x metformin, 1 x iui.  So decided to try for IVF at ACU.  Had my OST and AMH test last week.  Scan showed 6 on left 7 on right side, but Dr told me yesterday that blood test came back saying that i was in the 'low fertility' ranking at 3.5, v. shocked to say the least! And a test that i don't really understand? (is it saying that i don't have many eggs left, or that they are of poor quality?)  From these results he is now suggesting that i go straight into doing GIFT instead of IVF, based on the fact that he feels my eggs will do better back inside of me rather than in a lab.  I really don't know much about GIFT as had done all my research into IVF, I can't understand how it would really be more successful than IVF, as to me it kinda sounds like IUI - which has such poor success rates.  I feel i should go with his advice, as obviously he is the doctor and knows better than me, but part of me wonders if he is getting me off the IVF list so that i don't ruin their statistics (however, he did say if i wanted to go ahead with IVF he would - but if i was his wife, he would want me to do GIFT).  He said that having a child already and being 29 all goes in my favour - so why wouldn't IVF then?!
  I will be starting my Primolut tabs on sat... no down reg, just aggressive  stimming drugs.  Am thinking that i will do one GIFT cycle, then just switch back to IVF if this fails as can't keep having a laparoscopy done (it doesn't bother me having it done - just don't want to have lots of them done, esp with a 3 yr old to look after!)

I find so many stories/threads to do with IVF, but am struggling to find anything re: GIFT which really bothers me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm exhausted,  home from long day then had to put on washing, go the the shops to get cakes and pressie for lady at work, home, washing up and washing hungout, now have to wrap pressies and go to bed.  Then tom got to rush around to get bloods done first thing before another long day at work. Is everyone elses life so busy??

Jnr - We've only had one GIFT girlie on here and she is giving birth to triplets any day so watch out!!  And don't get too hung up on the numbers, mIrra on here has AMH of 0.7 and is preg now!  

Inc - I'm not drinking weekdays as trying to loose weight.    Thank god its fri tom!

Nicks!!  Why did you faint? You would think a little glass of vino would be fine.  Do you feel ok now?

XXXx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Jnr *- welcome to the thread - I think you would be doing the right thing trying GIFT at UCH - UCH seem to be specialists in GIFT and are one of the only clinics that offer it regularly - like Laura says our Team PR buddie Roozie got pregnant with triplets there on her first go. I would consider going there myself and giving it a go if only my DH had perkier  boys! If your DH's swimmers are good then you definitely have a good chance at your age of it working. Also like Laura says - try not to get too caught up in numbers - at age 29 your eggs will still be great quality, even if the test is telling you you don't have quite as many left as you thought you had. IVF success definitely depends more on quality than it does on quantity, and with 13 antral follicles you should have a good crop anyway - good luck   

*Gab* - hope you are well - have you booked flights yet? 

*Laura* - sorry you had such a rubbish day  I hope your bloods go well in the morning and that tomorrow is better for you   

*Nick* - sorry to hear you fainted poor thing  do you think it was the low blood pressure? or the wine? or both? Take care hon 
*
Sonia* - glad you are feeling better 

*Pin* - OJ is sooooo gorgeous - what a little dot - love the photo  great to hear from you again - don't be a stranger we would love to see more photos!

*Mira* - sorry people are being rude to you too 

*Beach* - you still don't have Charter stars - what is going on?  

*Emma* - hope the time until your scan flies past so that you can soon be reassured 

My colposcopy went well today - the nurse standing next to me while the doctor was down below had so much rabbit I hardly noticed that I was uncomfortable, until I glanced up at the telly and saw my cervix looking like a giant pink doughnut on the screen, with jam coming out of the middle where I was bleeding a little after she took this dinky little bottle brush out of the hole - such a weird perspective seeing inside yourself like that! (eeuww sorry TMI!)  !  Wasn't any worse than an ET, anyway!

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph-   you were very brave x I'd have probably fainted seeing that on screen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Steph - Glad the colposcopy went ok    What did the doctor say afterwards?  

I had a bit of a scare last night as I started spotting.  I know spotting in early pregnancy is very common and doesn't mean that anything is wrong, but when it happens to you it's bl**dy scary.  It was a mixture of brown and pink blood.  This morning I went to the clinic for another beta hcg and it came back at 6366, so it has doubled nicely since Monday (1500).  I've been told to take it easy so looks like I'm in for a chilled weekend.  Spotting has stopped today thank goodness, but I still feel like I'm walking on eggshells at the mo.  Am so tired too as I didn't sleep well at all last night.  Sorry for lack of personals, I'm struggling to keep my eyes open.  xx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for replying - your comments have made me feel better about the whole procedure.  The doc did say that me being 29, already having a child and hubbie having good swimmers all goes in our favour so I must start thinking positive, and try to be an optimist instead of the pessamist i usually am!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicks - Sorry I forgot you in my last post    Sorry to hear you fainted - hope you didn't hurt yourself.  Are you sure the reason wasn't because your blood pressure was low but because you're now a lightweight as far as wine's concerned    xx

Jnr - Good luck with your GIFT tx.  I was at ACU UCH for my first tx and although it didn't work for me they are a great clinic and so thorough with their pre tx tests and investigations.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Em- make sure you get lots of rest


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well Paul is taking me away for a night in Harrogate tomorrow to get me out of the house and to help me with the going a bit bonkers thing. We are staying in a lovely hotel called the Balmoral and I am sooooo looking forward to it. I have been cooped up in these four walls for two weeks now…let me out!!!!

Laura -I have no idea how to set myself up a ticker matey    How do I do it? Ooohh hide the sausage, I’ve forgotten what that game is like!!
Laura you’re job sounds very challenging. How dare they insult you like that, you were just looking out for the person in your care.

Inc – Think I am going to wait until Wednesday. I went and bought the Clearblue Digital tests yesterday.
What do you teach? I think doing some extra hours would be really good for you. Like laura says too much time to sit and think is never a good thing. 

Steph – I do love your list.Its great!! 
I’ve had a few colposcopies’…not nice hey!! It’s the indignity of it, you’re sat there with your legs akimbo and somebody has there head with a light on top of it right in your flower….not the nicest!! Hope it went Ok and wasn’t too embarrassing xx

Em – Know what you mean about going doo-lally. I am climbing the bl**dy walls now. I may break before Wednesday and test early!! Thanks for your positive vibes, they help. Roll on another few weeks for both of us. Put us out of our misery!! I know we all give each other the same advice about trying to relax and it’s so hard for us to take our own advice, but you do need to relax. It’s going to be fine this time. I am now going to send you some of those positive vibes that you’ve been sending to me    

Pin   Oh she is soooooooo beautiful, well done you, she is perfect. It sounds like motherhood is really agreeing with you. DH sounds like the perfect hubby too, give him a big pat on the back from team PR xxx

Sonia – Glad you’re feeling better  

Nicks   Hope you’re ok chick. Goodness me you are now officially a cheap date. One glass of wine and you hit the deck, you’ve even outdone me and my nickname used to be bambi legs after a few scoops.

Love and big hugs
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- enjoy Harrogate, we went there last week for my birthday, are you plannign on eating and shopping too?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there,  

Jnr - I have a different take on gift and the uch I am afraid .  V. bad experience.  Frankly they just wasted my precious time with useless iuis and then recommended gift only to refuse me bcs I was one folly short.  And they initially refused me ivf bcs I was 1% short, so recommended gift after 3 iuis.  All in all cost me a lot of money ... I would have gone elsewhere had Serhal not told me - we can get you  pregnant... Don't worry and don't stress out....  Well 6 months down the line his story changed to donor egg...  

If I were you at your age and with your antral count I wouldn't have a surgery bcs you can achieve the same result with ivf with half the effort...  Insist on ivf...or if they don't agree go to the Lister....(ARGC - way too expensive).  GIFT is an outdated procedure than only uch seems to be using  bcs the success rates don't get published in any stats or league tables hence if people have lesser odds they just tell you how wonderful gift is....

Hello to everybody else....

Emma - fingers crossed for levels to keep doubling... It all sounds good and a little spotting is not uncommon....

Sarah - you are doing really well...  Hope for the best for you... We need some more bfps on the thread...

Laura - any decisions yet?  

Steph -  colposcopy?  Grrr....  Had one myself... Not nice....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Sorry I've not been around as much as usual - been so tired... Slept for 11 hours last night - bit of a record.

Jnr - I know so little about Gift, but i would say you have a good chance with IVF, as you have a reasonable antral follie count. You say your AMH is 3.5 - on which scale? Is that the scale which goes up to 45, or the one where normal is 2.2-6.8?
Your eggs should be fine quality at 29, and they're proven fertile by your existing child, so try not to worry. Gift or IVF seem both good options.

Inc - crying at therapy appts should be good - you have a lot to say and think about, don't you? So if you're bawling you're hopefully getting your money's worth! Do you feel calmer afterwards?

Sarah - nice move! A night in a hotel sounds a marvellous antidote to 2WW madness - enjoy!

Emma - I'm so glad the spotting's stopped - hope you're better at chilling out than I am!
Roll on that viability scan I say.

Steph - hi! Great that they actually managed to take your mind off it while it was happening! I'll never be able to look a strawberry doughnut in the eye again now...

Nicks - what was the wine? Gimme some of that!   I hope you're eating enough and getting your iron - sounds like it's time to get some bloods again! 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
I'm back had a lovely time but got a stinking cold, cough, sore throat etc! Am supposed to be out having a girlie nite tonight but too ill to go! 
Haven't read through posts yet but hope all well
Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- glad that you had a good time, go and have some hot water and whisky and get tucked up into bed.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a good idea Beach! Got to drop DH off about 7pm then comming home to bed!
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hI GIRLS!
Won't type much as it feels like someone is stabbing me in the stomach!   Been to GP again today as think I might have stone in salivary duct (pain and acute swelling after marmite on toast   ) woe is me.
Jnr - UCH are good at GIFT, if that's what they recommend then go for it!
Mirra - glad you slept well!
Swin enjoy your little break   i agree am a cheap date! But I do eat loads for my small frame so make up for it that way (when not full up after half a dinner like now!   )
Ems - how worrying   YOur levels are good though - I'm sure it will be OK  
Gotta go - pain  
Love Nicks


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

Emma and swinny keep going - lots of    !!

Nicky and Mirranda take it easy on the wine! 

Laura - crikey - people shouldn't be allowed to send you rude emails especially when you are doing all you can to help them!! Have had my fair share of rude kids and parents this week!!  Have you managed to get in contact with Ugur/ jinemed yet? I don't know if I got the wrong email, but wanted to check something and had to phone up in the end... are they usually good at keeping in touch!!! Anyway - they put us through to hosp in Portman square London I think, which do all the tests / english side of things for them - so feeling a little more relaxed now we have somewhere sorted for tests- just waiting for AF...

Steph - hope you are feeling ok after your treatment -  I hate anything to do with things like that - you are very brave!

Beach, Merse and Inc 

Jnr hello - sorry I cannot offer any advice but a big hello! 

Pin - she is georgeous!

Hello to everyone else 

Early start tomorrow....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening girls .,.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

How are we all?

Sorry to hear you are purely Nics.... ...stone in duct....ooouccchhh....I remember recovering a girl who had a kidney stone who was 25weeks pg...Baby was absolutely fine but she said the pain the kidney stone was unbearable and she had had a few UTI's, so had to come in for surgery...sending lots of healing vibes yr way honey...    ...do you think BP was low due to Pain? I know it can go both ways with that....Have you been resting Mrs... ...Im in agreement with Mir..maybe HB is low and maybe need a tad more Iron...see you doctors you are brilliant looking after everyone else but see when it comes to you....I dont know..... ....get well soon honey...xxxx

Laura - Cannot believe that email...what happened to Child Protection, what is wrong with the people send him my way...a wee glasgie kiss....  ....hope you are well otherwise...xxx

Mir - How are you my lovely, you didnt give us any more goss.... ....no no smack yr legs..no vino.... .....have you sorted yr bras out yet....!!! ...

Emms - Preggers lady..... ...( thats you will MS...Morning sickness)...anyway sorry to hear you were spotting sweetheart...just try and take it easy must have been alarming but its just the wee fella making himself comfortable. ...take extra special care..no hoovering Mrs...ok..... ...levels are good which is reassuring..... 

Beach - How are you my friend...def think something hasnt gone through...where is yr wee stars honey.....hope bloods went ok..Im going to ask my GP for forms when I go for review on Monday and then hopefully get them done for next month...Does anyone know if DHEA lowers FSH I have stopped the agnus castus as I didnt want it to intefeer what DHEA was doing although I really worry about my FSH levels..Im just thinking at least if I have a recent one then it will have a more accurate picture as last one was last June.... .....going to piccies tonight so nachos and cheese for tea.... ....dh getting a bit fed up with me moaning about not being able to go out...dont drive you see...and still cant walk too far if you know what I mean....!!...Are you on the vino tonight then?...might just have to have a wee Asti when I get home...xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Swinny - How are you my little PUPO princess.....going away for a weekend..your dh is an absolute star....hope you are keeping well, have a lovely rest honey and dont give in.... .....lots of         ..coming yr way..xxxxxxx 

Inc - crying is good because it is a release thing honey....but dont go near the blame bit...NO...NO...No...dont go there because its not a nice place to go and its really hard climbing out of that hole as you know....just be there for each other.... .......hope you are well ?.... 

Jnr - Not sure about the Gift either..but wish you well.... 

Steph - Not booked flights yet...Im a bit superstitious so waiting till Im back to work and on the mend that way I know Im going to the next stage..hope you are well..... ...thanks for taking the time to do the list  .....though everytime I look at it ..... 

Merse - A wee hot Toddy..for you Mrs..  ...get those vits down yr heed..need to get you in prime shape soon...lots of vit c....   ...when do you start....  

Sonia - Hope you are well..... 

Buggie - Jinemed are pretty good for replying cant remember email but it is on their website...I think    I would just try sending one again, Im sure Mir knows the address ......Mir knows everything........  ..   ....xxxx Hope you are well.... 

Terry - Hope you are keeping wel.....  

Pin -  

Roozie -      

Is that everyone.... 

Well getting ready to go and see Sweeny Todd...apparently it is a musical...but Im sure ill still get.... ....just wanted to send you all........

    ...you girls are the best...... 

Ems - was going to say you looked like this ......with morning sickenss but thought youd sort me out......Beach has a mean...club.... ..............sending you lots of hugs across the waves......you know Im only teasing.....    

Now thats what I call a Post.....Phewwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You are ssssssssssooooooooooo clever how did you do that then.....wheres ALEX...... 

whats happened to yr stars then......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab Yes we're having a drink  along with some home made cakes that my mum made


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...ok....now im intregeed....(is that how you spell it.)....


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Gab,

Enjoy the film - i fancy seeing that but not sure about going to the cinema to see it.  I may wait until its on DVD.  Did you see the version on tv last christmas with Ray Winstone - it was fab!!

Beach - love the sparkly bottle

Have a good weekend everyone.

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Pin x

Gab- Glitter graphics x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oooohhhh Olivia you are so beautiful................   

Pin ..thks hope you are well and loving every minute with yr little bababs...xxxx 

Beach is soooooooooooo clever isnt she......bit techinical for me....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok I awa to get organised....maybe back on when we get back ....love ya...xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pin- can we borrow her for a day? x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry Gabs - forgot to mention You  Hope you are Ok  - there are so many people... I must refer back to Steph's list! 
Beach I like the graphics thing Wow!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Bugie- blown you some bubbles xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Beach - wherever she goes, i go   

Pxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

PIn- I meant you as well, I'll cook a nice dinner


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

ok, its a date


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Hellooo,

Gabs - Sorry to hear you're still not back to full health. I'm sure some Asti will help you on your way  

Merse - Hope your cold gets better.  Have you got an appointment on Monday re FET?  If so   - I hope it goes well  

Nicks - 2 weeks sick leave....goodness you'll be bored of day time TV by the end of it.  Hope you're feeling a little better  

Sarah - Have a lovely weekend away sans alcohol  

Mira - I thought the 2nd tri was supposed to be the one when you're blooming and full of energy?  Sorry to hear your tired, but congrats on your 11 hour mammoth sleep.

Beach - I like your fancy graphics  

Hello to LB, Bugie, Inc, Steph, Terry and the rest of you.  Anyone heard from Roozie?

It's raining here in HK and it's cold - reminds me so much of home    Going to the flicks later to see The Kite Runner - it's just come out over here.  Still feel sick most of the time and don't seem to have any appetite and when I do eat the sickness disappears for about 10 mins and then it returns.  I keep waking up in the night feeling sick so have taken to having midnight snacks of Ritz biscuits    Our bed has so many crumbs in it now  

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- enjoy Kite Runner, not been to the cinema in ages....we have snow in Yorkshire, not lots but a nice coating and the sky looks like it could continue during the day


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Beach - Are you showing off again with all your fancy graphics


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Emma - Glad your feeling sick!     All good signs.  Kite runner is meant to be great, friend saw it last week, I have the book but not got around to reading it yet.    No don't think anyone heard from Rooz yet... hopefully she is too busy with her little guys and girls to text.  

Beach - Stop showing off fancy pants!!  

Where have you all done?

I got drunk last night, so having a lazy day today, just gonna do some pottering about and then maybe watch a film in bed later... wonder if anything good on later.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- it's dead simple to do....

Laura


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Thanks for my cocktail!

I'm all upset, I've just checked my email, and I have been sent all the info from the LFC about there all in Min Stim IVF.  It all looked really good but then I read their eligibility criteria, your FSH has to be under 8 and you can't have had more than 2 previous cycles of IVF, they made it sound like they were doing this to offer affordable IVF for people and being all nice but all they want is people who are def gonna get preg.    Its like constant rejection.  Noone wants me as they all know I'm not going to get preg.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-   have you asked them about it?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No they emailed me all the details, in my head I was gonna go with them as could afford 2 mild cycles with them compared to only one with turkey. Maybe I could email them back and ask, but looks like they are pretty strict with there criteria.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- it's definately worth asking them isn't it,. you never know    do you have any plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No Tim has gone cycling, I'm just gonna have a potter and do some cleaning. I hoping there will be a good kids film on later for me to snuggle up and watch in bed.  Feel really exhausted today, think things all getting a bit too much for me.  I have my counselling on Tuesday, I'm hoping I will come to some decisions then.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura hun wish I was there with you   try and enjoy watching your film and get some rest.  If you need me text or ring me anytime x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn... I thought min stim was meant for people like us? How can they justify eligibility criteria, if that's what you want? As a paying customer I would have thought it was up to you if you took the 'risk' on following your chosen protocol or not.

Perhaps you could email them back and say that's the protocol you were recommended, so you can't understand why they have criteria?

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They obviously want easy people who it will work for, don't want people like me mucking up there stats.



There is no films on this afternoon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just been for a walk with the dogs - feel a bit better. Why don't you put the pusses on leads and have a saunter?  

Just off to get yet more bras - determined to find one that doesn't hurt, or push my bosoooms into my armpits.

My cat's got a cough now - have to take him to the vet again on Monday. Apparently, according to Google, there's never a good explanation for a cat with a cough. He doesn't do it all the time - just every few hours or so he flattens his body to the ground and coughs like he's got a furball, but nothing comes up and he has a rattly chest. When he's not having a coughing fit his chest seems ok?

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - My little cat has always had a cough, I've taken her to the vets and they cant find anything wrong.  She has had anti-biotics etc but still has a dry sort of cough.  Her chest sounds fine though according to the vet.   Hope its nothing serious.  

Me and Tim have had row over cleaning... or lack of it!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura you need a cleaner   that way it'll sort it all x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've love to get a cleaner but Tim won't let us.    Guess he thinks he has already got one!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yours has long hair though, doesn't it? I don't know what to think - hope you're right. Do you press your ear to her chest to have a listen? Coco sounds like he's catching his breath, and there's a small but definite rattle.

A row about cleaning? Have you not got better things to do?   Tell Tim he's sad from me - wasting time to be rowing, and especially about cleaning!  

I sound like I've never had a row about cleaning in my life, don't I? Ho ho! But I can't remember the details of a single one! Think he should be cleaning your lady garden before nipping out for Chinese. 
There's his instructions.

Beacgh - do you have a cleaner? Jimmy Choos, an opera fetish, you HAVE to have a cleaner! Can I be your cleaner?   Gonna need a job soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I'm home alone, he's gone to the gym now.  Today he has got up and gone cycling for about 4 hours, then come back and slept, then played on ******** for about 4 hours and now gone to the gym...not so much as lifted a finger.  So been on my own all day, am feeling so low too, having a good ole cry.  Why is my life so utterly crap?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh sweetheart - I love you!  

Very much.

Don't despair - if he's being a wazzock, he's just being a wazzock. There ain't nowt you can do about that.

It sounds like he's trying to make himself feel better, so why don't you do the same? Not by going to the gym - horses for courses (ugh, gyms) - but something else? Could you think of something to make you feel better? Going out? Get the car and go to see someone?

I usually rearrange a room when i'm feeling like that, but then again - horses for courses, I have no idea if that would make you feel better!

Time I went for my bath - coming?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just ordered a take away, my favourite thai!  mmm.  Then gonna get under duvet and maybe watch sometv or read my book.  Think I'm just hungover and feeling poo.  

I love you too sweetheart!    This thread is rubbish though, we are all over the place.    Wouldn't it be nice we all could meet up for a glass of vino every now and again.  

I don't feel like I have anyone I can just call in on, my mates have all moved away, best buddies are now in Brighton, Devon and Blackpool!  I do need to get my life sorted out.  Tim says I need a hobby.. he's prob right, maybe I'll go buy that fancy camera I've wanted for ages on my credit card tom?    Tim said if he gets that job permanent then I can go down to working part time.  Now wouldn't that be lovely.  I'm exhausted thats my problem.  

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

My dear Laura,....... .. 

They remind me of my last clinic who's cut off was between 10-12, i think sometimes these clinics care more about yr stats than actually trying to help people. I would try and negotiate with them if you really want to go there after all you arent an old bird either honey..x....they forget that sometimes one of the reasons why you are doing IVF is because yr FSH is raised...! that and other reasons ofcourse... 

Thai...mmm...we are having chinese tonight....cleaner who's got a cleaner then?...

Went to see Sweeny Todd last night...it was awfull...wasnt scary and spent half the time laughing...it would have been good on the stage but as a musical horror film...no wouldnt recommend it...

Evening Beach and Mir..... 

Hi to everyone else and hope everyone is well.....xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no Gab, I was planning to see that, I love Johnny and have always loved all of his films.  Sleepy Hollow is my fav I think.

I may email them and ask, but I need to think do I want to go somewhere where they don't want me?

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - when I spoke to the LFC they said their cut off point for fsh was 15.  There was no talk as to how many ivfs you had previously... Geeta, I know, is not keen to treat people who have had 3 ivfs.  She tried to deter Welshbird from doing the cycle but then she got lucky on first go... I would call them.  They certainly never mentioned anything like that to me...  

It's interesting what you say about the prices.  How come it would be twice as cheap as Turkey?  I thought they were £3700 inclusive of icsi + meds on top... (£2700 for ivf + £1000 for icsi).  HOw much is Turkey then?  

Give them a call...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was actually going to watch a film tonight L - a rarity for me - A Knight's Tale on Film 4 at 9pm. It's been recommended by two pals of mine, so I shall be really razzed off if it's not great!

Inc - the cycle in Turkey would be £3,000 for normal people, but it's another £500 for extra drugs and £350 for the nicer hotel, plus your meals and flight, so that's why it's more.

I always laugh at horror films Gab!   REALLY winds Pete up...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LFC advertised in the metro a package of consultation and drugs for Min stimm for £2885, which I thought was pretty good. But obviously they only want a certian type of person.

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura, you have to go where you will feel comfortable sweetie.....I know we have to think of money too...but surely if you feel more comfortable going to another clinic even if there is a bit more expense considered...If you feel that they will look after you more, surely this will make you feel more positive    (hopefully)...which will all help with the coming cycle.....

I know you have to take time off for Turkey...I know this is a down side although...being away from the other stresses...helps too.....You and Time need to sit down...nice bottle of wine and just put a list of Pros....for both clinics...see what the man thinks.....!

Feeling tired doesnt help either....so fingers crossed job works out for Tim... 

Johnny was the biz...dont get me wrong...and I really think he is a bit of a dish too.....i just mean it wasnt scary at all...and i was hoping for a sitting at the edge of seat...blood and gore...sorry TMI


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim won't ever sit down and talk, he went for the consult and liked them, there is nothing else to think about according to him.  I just feel really uncomfy being away from my animals for so long, I've never been away for more than a week before.  I'm sure they will all be fine but I will be worrying about them.  Ithink I just need to bite the bullet and get it all booked up.  I've not heard back from Jinemed since my consult, not like them, maybe they having a little holiday over in England?

I must admit i didn't really think SweenyTodd would be scary...the words musical and horror just don't go in my head!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

A knights tale is on, looks good!!!......if Tim liked them, well then, he sounds like my dh sometimes my dh just has a feel for a place.... ...no seriously he is really good at judging people..

Anyway was going to say we always use an agency with our two dogs and the dogs go and stay in another home for the time we are away....there are a lot of agencies like this around...and just get a trustworthy friend to feed the fish..even...!.....our dogs love it and it costs just a little more than kennels but worth it for the peace of mind..have a look in yellow pages...they also charge you cheaper the more animals you have .i.e....its like one dog...one dog half price if you know what I mean...

anyway away to watch film...take care honey...have a wee think....then a wee drink.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think cats are very good away from there home, espcially my little oscar, he is a real scardy cat!  I'll have to have a think and sort something out, I'm bit of a home bird to be honest but sure I will cope.  Enjoy film, I've not got fancy TV so gonna put a dvd on.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-   love you lots babe x x

Hello Mir x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there anyone who could move in for the 18 days? Maybe an older teenager who would like the freedom but who wouldn't trash the place?

I couldn't stick A Knight's Tale - can't stand weatching films generally and I had no idea what it was about after about quarter of an hour!

Hi Beach! Where have you been this eve? Anywhere nice?

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- no, we have SIL staying with us so just watched a dvd


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Super! Though i just can't get into watching films at all. I worked out the other day that ALL my favourite films were musicals, which was a surprise...

Anyhoo, must turn in - this is the latest I've been up for a week or two! And I'm yawning so hard my head might split in two...

Speak tomorrow, chucks!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night all, sleep tight x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Any of you going to the fertility friends meet up in May ??

Me and DH had a walk in the malvern hills - it was nice but freezing, then had a pub lunch after - luvly

Anyway going to a christening tommorrow - sunday (friends baby) so we shall see how I am as I reacted very badly at my neices christening 2 months ago - crying throughout the service. Didn't want to say No to my friend though, so gonna sit at the back of the church.

Nite nite everybody

Sonia xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I watched a French film called 'don't tell' was very good although a bit complicated for a watching with a hang over!  

I love you all lots, you really are wondeful, how would I manage without you.  

Gonna watch psycho now! 

X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - so sorry you are feeling  -  hope this week is a lot brighter for you, and that you and Tim are able to work out together what you want to do. Just a thought but wondering if the cycle where you abandoned can be counted - I always think of myself as having had 3 cycles as the one which was converted to IUI wasn't an ICSI, if that makes sense! Without that one you would only have had two IVFs. What was your latest FSH result?

*Mira* - sorry you are so tired  ladeee - hope your little  hasn't got anything nasty    

*Swinny * - not long now! how are you feeling?
*Sonia* - hope christening goes OK for you and that you manage to enjoy the day 

*Nicks *- ouchhhh to the salivary gland thingy - sounds so sore!  hope it is feeling better now 

*Merse* - hope your cold  is feeling better 

*Gab* - think you are wise to wait on the flights - I am going to wait until my next cycle at least so that I can work out my day 2 for April properly - will you be taking the BCP before you go?
*
Beach* - love the graphics - very individual! 

*Inc *- hope you are well  good luck with getting some extra work hon   

*Pin* - your DH sounds lovely 

*Emma* -  for your poor morning-sicky self, has the spotting stopped now? Keep warm hon 

 to anyone I have missed

I just finished watching "Jaws" on ITV2 for the gazzilionth time - still a great film! 

I took my DH to our GPs on Friday and while we were there I asked if he could send me for AMH test on the NHS - he did me a form so fingers crossed they will do it at my local hospital.. we'll see!   

Steph xxx

P.S. found out about using the extra smilies today - my fave has to be this one! :


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Laura- we're all here for you   

Mir-hope you managed to get some sleep x

Rooz-any news on those three?  We're all waiting with bated breath....

Gab-did you enjoy a Knights Tale? glad you told us about Sweeney Todd, I'll wait for the dvd to come out...

Hi to Inc, Sarah, Nicks, Steph, Sonia, Merse and Emma, hope you're all ok x sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Beachie!

I have finally scrabbed - stared at it for ages and didn't come up with mich, but never mind.

Gawd it's windy out there.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Laura hope u r feeling betta today hon? 
Well I've got out of bed to see how you all are, haven't got out apart from loo breaks since I got back from Brigton!! Have felt really crap and can't stop bloody coughing! Gonna spend the day there today as well and see how I feel for work tom! Also got my day 19 appoint tom afternoon looks like I'll cough my way through that!! Any ideas on how I can make myself betta soon
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I always find manuka honey (high potency, v spensive version) with lemon and hot water really does the trick! It's amazing stuff - has to be to justify the price tag I guess.
That, and paracetamol to bring your temp down should make you feel better.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello girls...  

Took me ages to find you again...  

Hmmm... in a dodgy mood me....  Off to dig up some positive affirmations from my pop psycho books...

Lots of love and hugs... 

My therapist told me something v. interventionist, which I thought was totally way out of order... insinuating things taht I think she shouldn't be doing....  I think it is her job to help me find my answers and not tell me what to do... Am going to challenge her next time and see what she says...     .  I am fed up with so-called experts...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What did she say Inc xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Don't feel like going into it tbh... but I thought it wasn't on.. I am going to query it in anycase... and not let it rest and fume about it...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening 

Alex ahs just taken SIL to train station so quick hello and catch up from me...

Inc- what did she say as they aren't allowed to lead or direct you


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I know that... that's why I am feeling crappy about it... Thought...how dare she say that...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Inc- you must have posted as I did   try not to dwell on it tonight and when you next meet ask her then


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Def question her about it then Inc, she shouldn't be making you feel like this xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all  

I managed to lose the thread again!

Have had a busy weekend - went to a horse show on sat and qualified for a final at end of April yeh!! Something to look forward to!!! It's been freezing here and being out all day in the wind does nothing to help!

Laura - I can't believe the LFC thing - that eligiblilty thing would discount most of the people who go to them - surely! Why don't you try somehwere else and see what they say? 

Emma, swinny steph, gabs inc mirr merse and beach and everyone else  

I have my accupuncture app on weds   and have sorted out tests - just waiting for AF who is showing signs of coming now - still don't think I will get it all done in time for easter hols 

Feeling a little despondant about the whole thing - one of those negative days I suppose...

Anyway, hope everyone has a good start to the week

 Buggie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all so much for putting up with me.  I was in a bad way yesterday, nice to  have you girls looking after me.

Had a busy day, went gym... yes I typed that right I WENT TO THE GYM!!  Impressed?  I ordered my kitchen and bought a new coffee table.  So good day.  I'm happy when I'm not dweling on thinking about all this.

I'm off counselling on Tue eve, out to see a friends band in camden on Thurs, booked into yoga friday and got my niece and nephew next Sunday.  I'llbe exhausted BUT won't have too much thinking time.

Anyway hows you guys?

Inc - Where do you have counselling?  Private or through your  clininc?

Merse - Whats a day 19 appointment?  

Mirra - Hows the puss? 

Nicks - Glad you feeling better.  

Steph - FSH takes a week, so will get it on Friday.

Buggie - I'mthinking LFC just advertise that knowing loads of people won'tbe eligible just to drum up some new trade for them?

Sarah - Not long now.. hows the boobs?  

Emma - How you feeling... do you have scan this week?

Gab - You all better now?  

Beach - Thank you so much for yesterday.  I really was a moody moo!!

Rooz -  

Wife swap now!    I really want to swap with someone who loves cleaning and so I can come home to a clean house!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there 

Well, I've been keeping low as I have been a bit worried - another week of taking the pill and then will be scanned to see if I can go ahead with the IVF depending on cysts - had a migraine in the week which lasted three days and was worried stiff (stroke risk with migraines) but I carried on regardless of consequences 

Anyway hope you girls are preparing for this Tuesday's Pancake Day  I can't wait.Yipee!

Speak Soon

Odettexxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oddette- I didn;t know it was pancake day on Tuesday... 

Laura- wow !!! what a busy day you've had, next week sounds busy too


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

beachgirl - it is and wow! your pancake picture looks a delight!

odette


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That solves what we're having for dinner then on Tuesday... I like my panckaes with gravy and ketchup!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura glad you've had a busy day an are feeling better!!  a day 19 appointment is just to make sure you are all set up for day 21! xxxx
Yuk Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! BEACHGIRL

THAT IS ONE MOTHER F..KER PANCAKE! 

ODETTE


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know but I love.....pancakes, and merse-ketchup and gravy goes really really well..are you feeling any better??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds disgusting!!! I prefer lemon and sugar!!! Yes Beach feeling a bit better, not sure about work tom though may give myself another day to recover, plus not sleeping as coughing all nite!! xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I agree   in fact I think I could jolly well join you on the sofa watching tv all day and chilling x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I Love vanilla ice cream with choclate sauce  and with banana, or maple syrup  or just lemon and sugar.


Come tell me your secret where do you get your pictures 

odette xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your more than welcome!!! xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette yours sound good!! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oddette- waitrose do a lovely crepe with maple syrup....yum yum. I use glittter graphics for pics...off to bed shortly as shattered and back to work tomorrow 

Merse- if you phone in sick for me I will for you...


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

HMMMM roll on PANAKE DAY!!

I did it Beachgirl but it's smaller than yours.

Will have to work that out 

night night!

odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette- they do say sixe doesn't matter....  night x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Night girls  xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok...ok.....ive just about managed to master scrab.... ...well play anyway and we are on to glitter graphics now.... 

How are we all this evening me lovelies...well Knights tale like Mir lasted all of about half an hour...really bad news about that lad actor though.... ...like my job sometimes it makes you look at life with a different outlook...anyway put Pet cemetery on ...and had a little.... ....

Hope everyone is well.....Laura from me to you..... ..... ...Beach and Odette - maple syrup mmm mmm mmmm...... ....

Lots of big sloppy ones to everyone especially Mr Merse ( the canine..one Mrs Merse.... ..).....hope you start to feel better soon sweetie....lots of feel good vibes and vitamin C coming yr way..
      .....I think the other thing is enchinea..or something like that....I know when we have a bad cough...we get Buttercup syrup from boots....its is absolutely VILE...but it does make yr throat feel better and helps you sleep....remember Benylin as a child....ssssssshh.....am I really that old..... 

Some letters to write...(yes I can write too.....!)......so back with more personals tomorrow....back at GP tomorrow so that he can admire my lovely BButton....I still cant get my belly ring in Im going to be piercing it at this rate.... 

Swinny -                          
          

Ems -  ...Hope you are well....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hello to everyone back on tomorrow to catch up on the Goss......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Gab- where've you been    off to bed myself in a couple of mins, keep procratinating but do need to go...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab I remember Benylin too I'm on the Venos at the mo!! Right def off to bed now night all xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Procratin........in...what!...... 

Get yr Bubbles sorted out Mrs..... ALEX..................


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....

ok...ok...ill leave ALEX alone tonight then....

nite...nite...sweetie .....catch you tomorrow......and Beach...xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Goodnight Beach my love.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

He's in the bath so can't hear you, love you too x x x x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi ladies

Im not sure if I am in the right place but I am not responding to down regging and am on week 6 of waiting for AF whilst down regging. I have heard of women not responding to stims but feel very alone as the only person who wont suppress! Anyone else on here the same as me? 

Im finding it hard to watch all my cycle buddies fly through their cycles whilst I just sniff and wait and occassionally get a jab that is meant to bring on AF but doesnt! 

Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Davis,

..Im really sorry you are going through all this right now,It must be so frustrating.  

I love your Picture of yr handsome boys.....as you will see from my signature I also have a ds, and he is my miracle boy. The light of my life as Im sure your's is..!!!

I myself have not responded well to stimms in the past due to raised FSH levels, like some of the other ladies on here. 

Im not sure about the down regging...I remember a friend of mine having PCOS and she used to take medication to bring on AF...cant remember what it was.... .....

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you all the luck in the world honey... ...there is a good bunch of girls on this thread and they have really helped me in the past..I would be lost without them...

Catch up with you soon......Gab....xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

In a bit of a spin today and its typical that it’s on my first day back to work. We had a really lovely weekend in Harrogate and then we went to York for the day yesterday. Had a lovely relax but then I have started to have a bit of brownish discharge (TMI I know!!) and I am freaking out a bit. I haven’t got any cramps or anything. Has anybody else had this and its been ok?? I think I am going to have to test tomorrow morning now rather than waiting. Can’t concentrate on my work at all!!

Sorry for the panicky rant!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sarah, sweetie...try not to worry.....lots of ladies get brown spotting and a BFP too...!!..... 

What progesterone support are you using....the fact that there is no cramps...is a good sign but girls also get BFP with spotting and cramps...so you can never tell....I have also heard of late implantation bleeding so it could be this aswell....lots of things so try not to think the worst...xxxx 

All I can say is just try and run with it...when are you due to test officially?....sending you lots of love, hugs and lots of PMA............................                                                         

Im here if you need a chat....xxxxxxxxx

also if you stand a lot at work....then SIT DOWN...... .....nagging over........


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Swins - you just never can tell hun - it means nothing   there are so many signs you get when you are and when you aren't. Are you 2 weeks post EC today though hun? I'd test......... You can prob do it anytime if you are 14 days post EC but tomorrow am will be most accurate   Fingers crossed and loads of love to you hun   
Davis - I don't know much about failure to down reg but sometimes its due to cysts secreting hormones. Have they scanned you or are they going by blood results? ARe you sniffing enough?? Maybe jabs would be better?? Why don't you post on peer support - you might get more info   
Gabs - Benelin is still going strong so you aren't showing your age!   We used to have Tixylix!   Tasted yummy like cola! Hope BB is behaving  
Beach - your pictures are fab dude!  
merse - hope you are feeling better soon - get some night nurse - i love that stuff!! when is your day 19?
Odette - hi chick! Hope your cyst is shrinking    Keep us posted. all that talk about pancakes and I had to go and make some last night as suddenly got a craving!   
ems - hope all OK 
YOu too Terry  
Mirra - how are they hanging girl?!   Hope BOb OK. Is it your scan this week when we find out if its Bob or Bobbette?  
LB - hi sugar - any news back from the strict criteria b*st*rds? do they want anyone to do their protocol? Only good responders by the sound of things.   
Hi to Buggie and Sonia! Is it you in Redditch sonia? where are you being treated hun?  
Steph - be suprised if you get your AMH done on the NHS but let us know - you might just slip through the net! Not long til April now   How's the DHEA going?

well as for me I seem to be finally on the mend!     went for walk on sat and felt really sore and miserable but did some stretching as it all felt really tight and since then its been much better! Feel like I've got my life back.   Been swimming today in my size 8 (too big for me - am I not fat enough?) swimmy just to make sure I was up to going back to work - and looks like I am. so will go back on wed after 'admin' day tomorrow.
trying to do all jobs from the last 4 weeks now in the next 2 days!  ARGH!!!

Love to all I've missed   
Nicjks


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Gabs and Nicks

I feel like I am an absolute loon. I am on Ultragestan, one in the morning and one at night.

Trying to stay positive. Today is 14 days after EC.

S xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swin


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- try and stay positive


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Sarah - Just a quick one from me as I'm about to go to bed, but I just wanted to say that I had some brown discharge with both my BFP's.  The first time I thought Af was going to arrive and the second time it was after I had tested positive.  As Nick says, as it's 14 past EC you could test. My official test date was 14 days post EC, not that I'm encouraging you to test    Good luck, hand on in there and I'm sending you lots of positive vibes from across the waves


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Swinny....                                                                                              ..........so keep going....... 



P.s nite nite Ems.....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks girls. I am probs just being overdramatic, but when I have got to this stage and everything has gone so well I would be devastated to come on now!!

Em – Thanks lovey that’s made me feel so much better. I am going to test tomorrow morning. I can’t wait anymore!! Sweet dreams in HK to you and bump xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- will be waiting with bated breath, really hope that you get a BFP x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie...

*Sarah* - try not to worry sweetheart, as the others say plenty of women get spotting in early pregnancy as the embryo makes itself comfy - my previous clinic always got me to test 14 days past EC, so think you would be right to do it first thing tomorrow. We are all rooting for you so much    - really hope you get that  !

*Davis* - welcome to our thread - sorry I don't know much about failure to downreg but coincidentally I came across someone else who failed to downreg on a previous cycle - she just had a little girl from a later cycle (another poor responder to stims - she went to EC with 2 follicles against her docs advice and got 3 eggs and a BFP!  ) - you can find her on the following thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122812.msg1791402#msg1791402 her name is EBW1969. Maybe if you PM her, she might know a little more - good luck and I really hope it all works out for you   

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello me darlings!

Don't know what happened last night - was just going through the posts and the site went down.

Nicks - I'm ok here, apart from the Nora Batty boobs! My new bra nearly comes up to my neck... Glad your pain's eased a bit - such scary stuff.

Odette and Beach - how's the pancakes? I'll have to make some tomorrow I guess - I have the maple syrup waiting!

Gab - ew! Can't believe you're trying to get a belly ring into your ooziness! Keep swabbing, nurse...

Davis - gawd, I can't imagine a prolonged downregging - poor you. You must feel murdrous! I imagine you've done a pregnancy test, but I'd get that out of the way, just in case. Downregging is horrid - perhaps you should stop it and try a short protocol next month? Sorry, I'm useless - don't know what to suggest really.

Sarah - I know I'm evil, but testing's usually 14 days after EC - won't you give it a little shot?  You must have them... How are you feeling? Brown blood is GOOD, by the way - old blood, implantation...  

Oh, and I had AF cramps up to after 12 weeks, so...

Emma - you're so restrained, not encouraging Sarah to test! Hope you're feeling well and it's beginning to sink in.

Steph - hello! Like my scrab word? Dextrous nearly got me up to your score!

Big smackereoonies to all the rest of you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

steph

how can i speak to terry, to get some advise on i 1 little egg

sam


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi sammie.

welcome to the PR thread 

Terry hasn't actually posted for a few days, but if you tell us a bit about yourself here then she will see it when she next logs on to the thread, and there are others here - we will do our best to advise /support you!

You said on your other thread you only had one egg from 4 follicles - did you downreg for this cycle (Long Protocol) or are you on a Short Protocol (with no downreg drugs)? What clinic are you with?

Off to cook dinner now - back later x

Steph xxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Me 39 DP 33, pos ivf 6 years ago, at west malling in kent, which i did not have to pay for as i was an egg donor, reason for ivf was that i was sterlised at 26, thinking that i had completed my family with 2 boys already,
married , DH had no chrildren so i became an egg donor and recieved free i.v.f at west mailing,.
divorced DH,....meet DP who also has no children, waited 3 years for ivf again.

i am having treatment at the chaucer in canterbury
my fsh level was 12
Was put on the pill on the 12 dec 07 for 6 weeks
started 8 v's of menopur each day from the 23 jan
till sat 2nd feb,,
had cetrotide for only 3 days

had EC today only 1 egg collected out of 4 follicles
waiting for telephone call from chaucer tomorrow to see if the can do ET

was told that my lining last wednesday was to thin, but gave up smoking ( which i know i should for done before treatment) and within two days it had thickened up, plus with the help from this site regarding using a hot water bottle

Feeling very low tonight, any advice would be great

sam x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry to hear. 
i had 7 or 8 days of cetrotide (to suppress the pituitary gland that triggers maturation and ovulation)
i jsut wonder why they only had you on 3....
or indeed, why i was on 7!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Sarah test!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Been for my day 19 appoint today it went OK not a lot they could say really with only one embie!! He said it must be a good one as they only freeze good ones so got about 75% chance of it thawing!! Not getting my hopes up though and gonna carry on as usual just make sure eat really heathily and limit the wine!! Not much else I can do really!! Start drugs on Thurs(if they arrive!) for about a month then see if the little blighter thaws 
Em whens your scan??
Nicks glad you are feeling better 
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Sam and anna!
Sam - you sound like you are one of us hun with that response   but that won't mean it can't happen.   Here's hoping your egg fertilises. Generally when you don't get so many and you are a bit older then quality is not quite as good. Saying that there are plenty who get lucky from just one egg, Terry being one of them! You could PM her if you want to ask something specific. 
Sounds like you were on alot of Menopur (was it really 8 amps every day?) as that can adversely effect quality too. Have a read up on DHEA on this site - it may help you if you don't get lucky this time. also your FSH will fluctuate and you might respond better if its lower next time. good luck for that phone call tomorrow   
Merse - good luck hun   be good to get going
Ems - glad your OK -was worried  
Swins    we are all gunning for you hun, as MIrra said brown blood OK  
Steph and Gabs  
NW


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

hi yes only had 3 cetrotide,  they said becauce follicles were growing good they wanted to do EC today in stead of end of week

yeah was 8 amps each day....will take a look at dhea shortly,,,,,,thank you


sam


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi there

May i join you?

2 children naturally with ex, age 8 and 12.  New dh has no children and i always wanted more.  Found out i have a fluctuating FSH then dh found out he has a chromosome problem so dual factor issues....never rains!!!

2006- no response on puregon/suprefact on short protocol, lining did not even grow.  Advised to go for donor eggs/embryos.  Upset and decided to give up

2007 Niggling again...got an ovarian reserve test which was poor, amh 0.3.  Went to Lister in October wanting them to tell me not to bother so i coud close the book permanantly, however they gave me hope and said to cycle asap.  After discusiion decided to start 3 months later after losing a bit of weight and take DHEA which they were keen for me to take.  Short protocol in January 2008, menopure 450 amd clomid 100mg, stimmed for 12 days which was a rollercoaster. 

Day 5 2 follies on left, couldnt find right ovary, lining 6mm
day 7  no follies anywhere! lining 6mm.
day 10 1 follie 14mm on left, couldnt find right. lining 9mm. eastrodial approx 400.  Abandoning discussed, decided to carry on. cetrotide started
day 12 1 follie on left 18mm, 2 follies on right 14mm each!!! but would not commit to these 2 because they had not been seen before.  cant remember what eastrodial was.  lining 11mm.  trigger shot given
ec - had preop scan could not find the follies at all!, Dr had to get sonographer down who had done all the scans.  She managed to find the one on the left but bowel and major vessels in th way and the right side had gone into hiding again!  Therefore it was decided it was oo dangerous to continue with ec and was converted to iui. Commenced on cyclogest

This cycle was a BFN, which was what i was expecting, however I am on the whole happy that i had some response and was able to grow a good lining which is better than i have ever had before.  Had already discussed next cycle with cons and he wants to put me on a long protocol with nafarlin and menopure 450.  I am really worried about taking these together considering the first puregon cycle.  I was wondering if anyone else had had sucess after doing a long protocol after poor short ones?


Sam - as you can see i was only on cetrotide for 3 days too...i think they want to see follies of a certain size first.  My friend had a lovely baby from one embie....it can be done! Think positive!

Thanks in advance

cheryl


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach – Thanks  I am going to go to bed now and chill out. Got a packet of Minstrels and Shrek 3 on DVD so going to relax in my cosy bed. 

Mirra – Oh go on then. I’m testing first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the re-assurance about the brown blood. I feel so much better than I did this morning after reading yours and Emma’s and Nicks posts  

Nicks – I know you’re all right and I am going to chill now, I promise. No more waiting, getting it over with tomorrow!!
Glad you are feeling better too hun  Booooo to the going back to work though!!!

Steph  

Merse – Will do xx

Sam & Cheryl  

Night night
A very anxious Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- lots and lots and lots of luck


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The very best of luck Sarah, me darlin'    

I must go to bed - shattered - but I'll write again tomorrow, and keep my eye on the thread from work for your BFP!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-do you know any recommended publishers?  SIL is an illustrator and has been writing a children's book and trying to get some work or a publishing deal


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah - good luck for tom....     .  It may as well be good news....d  

Hello to the new people and to the rest of the Pr crew....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Off to bed in a min. Just had bath - did I share with anyone?!  

Jan/Cheryl - hello! sorry bout your BFN   As you say at least you did respond   I was going to go back on LP before I fell pregnant (started DR'ing) as egg quality is meant to be better but its a difficult one. I was on it the first 2 times and DR'ed for far too long at a crap clinic so was completely switched off when it came to stims. I think SP is used alot for poor responders but LP is still used too. You might keep having a better response on your DHEA. Your lining was good this time. Can they do anything for next time to improve the views of your ovaries though or might the same thing happen again?   How much overweight are you (sorry!  ) as this can make ultrasound difficult too and at least its something you can influence maybe?
hope this helps!  
Inc - hello girl - forgot you earlier!  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Sarah* - thinking about you loads - really hope tomorrow morning brings fantastic news for you - rooting for you     - Good luck!    

*Sammie* - rooting for you too -     - I really hope your egg and your DH's  are getting it on in the love lab as we speak and that you get great news in the morning    Well done on thickening your lining using the hot water bottle - don't use it after embryo transfer if you get that far    as your embryo won't like being cooked! Try to stay off the ciggies too  - I managed to quit 2 years ago and was still on nicotine patches when I did my first cycle... they definitely helped!

*Merse* - oooh so you start FET Thursday! not long then! Good luck hon!   

*Nicks* - really glad you are feeling better at last 

*jan27 (Cheryl)* - welcome to the PR thread - sorry to hear your latest cycle was BFN - you are right though about it being encouraging that you got some response this time - it would definitely be worth trying again. Re: successful cycles on LP after failing on SP - I do know that Lukey on the Multiple Cycles thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119817.0 managed to get pregnant on LP on her 7th cycle, all the others having been SP. Unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy, but it shows that SP deosn't suit some people - she is just starting another LP cycle now. I have had 3 negative cycles myself on SP and if my next cycle doesn't work then I may think about doing a LP cycle so that I can say to myself that I tried it. How long did you take the DHEA for? Good luck    and let us know when you will be starting your next cycle. 

*anna the third* - welcome to you too - are you having treatment at the moment? 

*Miranda *- I was most impressed on Scrabulous by your "Dextrous"  - I did congratulate you on there but it doesn't always keep what you're written in the chat box for some reason - it had disappeared next time I looked 

*Terry* - not seen you on here for a few days - really hope you are doing OK   
*
Beach* - liked your new photos on ******** - is nice to know what you look like 

Inc, Gab, Emma, Buggie and everyone else 

Steph xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nicki and Steph 

Thanks for your reply.  My BMI is 35 and they gave me the impression on my pre ec scan that my right ovary may be behind the uterus somehow which make s  it harder to visualise.  Have also been given the impression that the ovries are on the smaller side with the low amh so again more difficult to find. I have lost over a stone before the last cycle whilst taking the DHEA and that was over xmas so not a bad start but i really struggle with the weight.  Consultant wanted me to start tx asap in view of fsh etc, however changed his mind when i brought up DHEA and then he was keen as me to wait 3 months before starting.  It is weighing up the time factor versus ovarian reserve.... 

I think i may inject under my 'apron' sorry folks but a c-section never leaves you with a flat tum and BMI does not help !  Sorry if this sounds gross  .  Wondering if the drugs won't hve so far to go...may help me psychologically anyway   

I also had the last cyclogest on Thursday night and still no sign of AF, if anything i have stretchy mucus again which has only confused me anymore! I am starting the next cycle when my AF turns up, going on the pill then scan day 14, then DR or so i have been told!

Nicki - Hope you enjoyed the bath!

cheryl


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popping on to say                                                                                      

for my wee Sarah...will be thinking of you...... ...........Gab


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah-got everything crossed for you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have a lovely day everyone, off to get ready for the old work


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Sarah - Thinking of you today


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi just popping in to wish Sarah luck! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi 
To everyone who gave me their support last night,

Steph... had phone call from Chaucer this morning, regarding my one and only little embryo and  my DP's   . managed to get it togather, go in tomorrow and have my ET

sam x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting to ensure you don't lose them

Thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127809.0

N x


----------

